# Soil test results- no clue where to go from here



## houstongrassnerd (Nov 6, 2018)

I've been flooding my st Aug with N-EXT products as well as synthetic and organic fertilizers all year- the grass is looking much better. I pulled a soil sample thinking that everything should be pretty decent but it is not. My calcium and sulfur amount is very high and most everything else low. I think maybe the high calcium and slightly high ph is locking up everything else but I dont know what to do since the sulfur level is so high. I've read that sulfur helps bring down calcium and obviously lowers ph but what do you do if the sulfur levels are already high? I attached a copy of the soil sample. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

As soil savvy stated, you can use a balanced fertilizer as long as your grass is still growing (not too cold). Traditionally, 1#N/M is a usual recommendation but unfortunately, soil savvy doesn't disclose their test procedures, doesn't measure CEC or OM. It's hard to quantify how much you need to raise the levels in your soil based on their test. Soil savvy tests currently available nutrients and if you change your ph or use chelating products to aid in increasing availability of nutrients, the values can change in their test. You can use acidifying products to up your P and K as well as AMS for your main N source to help lower your ph. Either way, I would highly recommend using one of the test sites listed in the soil testing thread below. Waypoint is a good one but there are many more. Check it in the spring time as the grass is getting going and post your results for feedback. Feel free to ask any questions to help clarify anything.


----------



## houstongrassnerd (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks! I appreciate the help


----------

